
Smithsonian Releases Apollo 11 Command Module High Resolution Scans - iamjeff
http://3d.si.edu/tour-browser
======
zokier
Well, sadly the 3d player thingy doesn't look particularly high-res; most
switch labels etc are completely illegible.

~~~
alain94040
If you read the explanation, the 3D player is low-res but they let you
download the 2GB source data if you want to really play with it.

------
starseeker
This is cool, but (as usual with the Smithsonian) they claim copyright and/or
commercial usage restrictions on the downloadable data. I wish they wouldn't
do that...

~~~
whoopdedo
Shouldn't the copyright be owned by NASA though, which is required to release
everything freely.

~~~
whoopdedo
Nevermind. This was created entirely by the Smithsonian.

------
beefman
Better link: [http://3d.si.edu/apollo11cm/](http://3d.si.edu/apollo11cm/)

------
mikestew
I don't know what else to say other than it's well-done and extremely cool.
A+++, would click again. Man, not a square or cubic inch of that module went
to waste.

That said, the page does frequently reload "due to a problem" on my iPad Air
2. Haven't tried on a non-mobile device yet.

------
sytse
It hangs for me in Chrome and works in Safari on MacOs Sierra. It uses all my
CPU hand is initially very unresponsive. But after loading clicking the steps
(play icon) works well. Cool to see all the control panels and subsystems.

~~~
ljf
Interesting how browsers react to it, on my phone (xiaomi mi note pro) in
chrome it's stunning and smooth.

~~~
sytse
Interesting indeed, thanks for posting.

------
totalZero
I'm overwhelmed by the plethora of switches and dials. Hard to believe that
any one person really understood how every last part of the machine worked.

Also..... landing page. Lol.

------
dudeget
wow incredible! i hope they do the LM next!

~~~
hugs
Scanning the Lunar Module would be _slightly_ more difficult.

The lower half of Apollo's 11 LM (the "descent stage") was left on the surface
of the moon at the landing site, and the upper half (aka "ascent stage", which
rendezvoused with the Command Module) was jettisoned and left to crash back on
the surface of the moon. The exact current location of the ascent stage,
however, is officially "unknown".

Source:
[http://nssdc.gsfc.nasa.gov/planetary/lunar/apolloloc.html](http://nssdc.gsfc.nasa.gov/planetary/lunar/apolloloc.html)

~~~
willglynn
Note that the lunar module currently on display in the Smithsonian (LM-2, an
Earth-bound test article) was in fact reconstructed to match the _Eagle_
(LM-5, used on Apollo 11) as closely as possible. It's not the original -- as
you say, that would be difficult -- but I'd still be happy to see a scan of
the LM sitting in their lobby.

[https://airandspace.si.edu/stories/editorial/curator’s-dilem...](https://airandspace.si.edu/stories/editorial/curator’s-dilemma-
displaying-lunar-module)

~~~
hugs
Yes, a scan of LM-2 is better than nothing.

------
mrfusion
How to get these into the vive?

------
hogrammer
This is beautiful, but there's a more direct link here:
[http://3d.si.edu/apollo11cm/index.php](http://3d.si.edu/apollo11cm/index.php)

